# Need comments on poor man's power inlet



## jkosmo (Nov 13, 2012)

I purchased a Sportsman propane generator, 4000 watts surge, that runs on propane specifically to power my furnace and sump (1/3 HP) in an emergency. To make things more convenient and avoid running extension cords from my driveway (out front where I'll run it) to my basement, I wired two lines from the garage (just inside the exterior door) to the basement where I'm placing outlets next to the furnace and sump (used 12 gauge lines and already spliced my gas furnace so it has a plug/outlet for such occasions).

Here's the question... this simpler generator has just 2 120V/20 Amp outlets so I plan on running extensions cords from the generator to the 2 outlets (not inlets) that I'm installing in the garage. But to make the final connection, I'm going to use a male-to-male adapter so I can plug my generator into the outlet in the garage. So it's basically a long wire with 20A outlets on both ends. That was a lot cheaper/simpler than buying 20A power inlets just for this but wondering if there is anything a little better/safer since there is some danger with a male-to-male extension cord that I'll be using to make the connection between the gen and the garage outlet.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Jkosmo,

Get yourself the proper inlet. It is the only safe way to do it. If you have the generator running with your male-male adapter in you can get hurt. Even if it pulls out accidentally.

Face it, it's an accident waiting to happen.

You don't have to buy a commercially made inlet. You could use an in-use box and an inlet meant for a wall mount tv. 

Something like this: 






Check an electrical supply house.


----------



## jkosmo (Nov 13, 2012)

You're totally right and I don't want anyone hurt - like my kids. It took longer than it should have, but I found exactly what I needed on Amazon for just $10 by Leviton, model 4937. Thanks for the nudge.

Leviton 4937 Weatherproof Inlet on Flush Mount Wallplate with Aluminum Cover, Straight Blade Receptacle, Gray - Amazon.com


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Great find!


----------



## jkosmo (Nov 13, 2012)

I got those Leviton 4937's in the mail today and boy, they are going to look so sweet in my garage. Anyone looking for a 15A power inlet should definitely check these out.


----------

